# Keep only X number of episodes



## eleazar (Sep 22, 2005)

I would like to see a feature that would allow us to set season pass managers to only record a certain number of episodes and then stop recording anymore unless the number of episodes drops beneath your desired amount. Call it a syndication programming option sort of thing. 

I work best with examples....Hypothetically.... 

Suppose I have season passes setup for only 5 programs and the #1 program is Seinfeld. Then, on Saturday, they have an all day marathon that is running 24 straight hours of Seinfeld. This means that, currently, even though I have a season pass set up to record only 5 episodes at most, it will still record all 24 hours worth of seinfeld when it could have just recorded 5 episodes and then stopped to move onto the other programs that are on my list or even suggestions.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Keep until I delete feature eliminates it from recording additional episodes...

example you used:

Seinfield will SP will pick up first 5 shown - marked as Keep Until I delete- and no other recordings will be done on that SP until you delete one of them.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Is there a way to do like "only record 1 episode a day, but keep 5 episodes of it"??

I have shows like the man show and in living color, where they show like 3-4 in a row sometimes.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Repeating Manual recording is way to go for that situation MikeMar

You can setup a manual recording for any day/time/channel and have it do so each day.


----------



## eleazar (Sep 22, 2005)

dirtypacman said:


> Keep until I delete feature eliminates it from recording additional episodes...
> 
> example you used:
> 
> Seinfield will SP will pick up first 5 shown - marked as Keep Until I delete- and no other recordings will be done on that SP until you delete one of them.


Well, awesome!!!! I am going to try that out. I guess I should have asked if there was a work around first before "suggesting" it.


----------

